# 2 weeks and counting...



## Brioli (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, you guys have been so great so I figured I would provide an update...

I haven't spoke to my husband in two weeks...It's been very hard because he calls like 3 times a day. I know that I'm getting over him because the pain is so slight (not like it used to be). I told him that it would come to this, that if I ever cut him off completely, that I was done. I don't think he ever believed me. I have such a forgiving and understanding nature, and I don't play games. I'm always quick to forgive him and others...So, I think he is in shock...the sad thing is...I know it's over now because of how good I feel inside about my decision.

I will say that the reason it's so hard not to answer the phone is not because I miss him, but because I truly care and love him and I worry about his pain (whether he deserves it or not). You never want to see someone you love hurt or in pain. That is the part that is difficult.

but...I can honestly say that I feel so much better and that I made the right decision...Everyday there is light now, not darkness and depression.


----------

